# Custom camera profile color temperature



## mirekti (Oct 26, 2014)

I created a custom dcp profile for my camera, but as a result it seems the photos have a bit of green cast or just maybe a bit on a warmer side. However, once I reduce the temperature by 200-300, the results are quite pleasing, and all colors suddenly look well.

Is there a way I could tell Lightroom or somehow modify dcp file so all the files get imported with temperature decreased for 200-300K?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 26, 2014)

Hmmmm, interesting question.  There are white balance sliders on the Color Matrices tab in the DNG Profile Editor, which you could probably tweak to that effect, although I haven't tried it.


----------



## mirekti (Oct 26, 2014)

That's a good idea, thanks. Once I open the dcp in the editor, how much of the temperature should I take off in order to get 200-300K down? I can only start reducing the temperature by single digits.


----------



## mirekti (Oct 27, 2014)

DNG Profile Editor can be used, but it is not a happy solution. 
For example, I set the camera WB to daylight. When I load the file to LR it shows 5050K, tint 0 with the default Adobe Standard. 
Once I switch to my corrected profile it looks well as I added tint, and decreased temperature in the editor, but LR now starts with 5950K, and +27 tint. This obviously works great for the As Shot option, but not for any of the LR presets. 

Any idea I could get these 5950K, and +27 tint to be read as 5500K, +10 tint i.e. to match LR's daylight, and this becomes a starting point?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 27, 2014)

That's about as good as it gets.


----------

